# Do I Need Any Other Website Features?



## SHoyles (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm taking delivery of my first batch of t-shirts in a couple of weeks so am now focussing on site design.

I have sites for my other businesses, but this is my first e-commerce site.

So far I have drawn up this list of features the site will require. Is there anything I have missed?

Clear images of t-shirts
One-click ordering
Multiple payment options (PayPal, Sage etc)
Blog
FAQ's
About Us
Returns Policy
Social Media Sharing Buttons

Is there anything I have missed out?

Thanks for the help...


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

"Clear images of t-shirts" Meaning, I assume, that the images are large enough to understand. One shouldn't need to click a dinky little image in order to get am image large enough to read (though many, many sites are setup that way).

Under FAQs:
- Info about shipping options and where you do/do-not ship to.
- Info about the shirts used: brand and features (if a positive selling point), sizing chart (can get from the manufacture's or vendor's site).

Photos of hot chicks in tight shirts ... ;-)


----------

